# Another 7A28 Arrival...



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

A 7A28-702A nonetheless.... B)

Just thought I'd share a few pics of this weeks new arrival and the third 7A28-xxxx in my collection.

This one wears smaller than the other two (having no bezel makes it appear much smaller), and is very similar in appearance to the raf issued gen 1 7A28-7120....

It also has lugs (my other 7a28's are of the lugless design) so can easily be worn on a nato, which is what I shall be wearing it on.

It also has more than a hint of 'speedmaster' to it....

Anyway, just a few quick pics taken this afternoon;














































And swapped onto the Nato, as I shall be wearing it;


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:

Though personally I think it would look a *helluva lot* better on a lightly padded black leather strap, with white stitching.



j4ckal said:


> and is very similar in appearance to the raf issued gen 1 7A28-7120 ....
> 
> .... so can easily be worn on a nato, which is what I shall be wearing it on.


Because it *isn't* a 7A28-7120 RAF Gen 1 - but most definitely a civvy (read civilized) watch.

I guess I'll never understand this all-pervading 'military' / 'stick it on a NATO' mentality. :comando:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Incidentally, did this 7A28-702A come from eBay Germany, by any chance .... but not actually through eBay ? :huh:

If you know what I mean ?


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Incidentally, did this 7A28-702A come from eBay Germany, by any chance .... but not actually through eBay ? :huh:
> 
> If you know what I mean ?


Yep you got me guvnor', guilty as charged...

Did you notice the second hand wasn't reset to zero in the pic?

The seller told me he'd just had the battery changed so I assumed the second hand just needed re-setting to zero, did this as soon as I got, wonderful I thought...

Until it didn't reset to zero again the other day, it runs perfect apart from that. I assume it needs a service? It doesn't bother me that much at the minute, I assume it isn't causing it any damage?

I think your right about the leather, I didn't buy the nato specifically for this one I just thought it suited it...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, did this 7A28-702A come from eBay Germany, by any chance .... but not actually through eBay ? :huh:
> ...


Thought I did. It was MY bid that the seller cancelled at your behest. :disgust:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

But just to show you there's no hard feelings :tongue2: - they say 'All's fair in Love and War'







.... but *NOT* on eBay.











SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... I think it would look a *helluva lot* better on a lightly padded black leather strap, with white stitching.





j4ckal said:


> I think your right about the leather, I didn't buy the nato specifically for this one I just thought it suited it...


This is what I'd recommend fitting - as I use myself on one of my (very similar) white-faced 7A38-7060's:



















It's the Aerosport Mk II from TSS WatchWorx (these straps are actually made by Condor, France) ....

The black with white stitching will probably match your 7A28's black dial / white batons and hands better than mine. :schmoll:


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> But just to show you there's no hard feelings :tongue2: - they say 'All's fair in Love and War'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:

Looks like I paid over the odds for it anyway....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> It's the Aerosport Mk II from TSS WatchWorx (these straps are actually made by Condor, France) ....
> 
> The black with white stitching will probably match your 7A28's black dial / white batons and hands better than mine. :schmoll:


Yes looks better on that than the bracelet, I've got a small hole black rallye (with white stitching) that I may stick it on for now, just to see how it feels....


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations, I definitely love that case...

(which by the way are way friendlier to straps and uhmmm... natos as well... but hey, please don't ever tell the boss! :angel_not: )

Regarding the hand that does not reset, you mean the sweeping hand? The hands look ok to me in those photos :umnik:

Enjoy it!!


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Quick update. Now off the nato and on to a Hirsch large hole rallye I had on another watch;










Definitely suits it better than the nato.

Also got a small hole rallye I may try it on.

The chrono hand now reset's to zero perfectly every time too.

Picture is purposely of poor quality so no one steals it


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> Picture is purposely of poor quality so no one steals it


Yes, Carl. :think: Something needs to be done about our 'mutual friend' Gaussman. :disgust:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

j4ckal said:


> Quick update. Now off the nato and on to a Hirsch large hole rallye I had on another watch;


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------

